# Moonshine



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This is important for survival!:beercheer:


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

A much needed SKILL SET for barter and camaraderie!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A fermentation bucket make the job much easier! Also, if ya can get it, whiskey yeast give yall a higher alcohol content then the bread yeast would.

Yall don't need distilled water niether, best ta let tap water sit fer a day an allow the chlorine ta evaporate outa it. Better still, good clean creek water was traditionally used.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> A fermentation bucket make the job much easier! Also, if ya can get it, whiskey yeast give yall a higher alcohol content then the bread yeast would.
> 
> Yall don't need distilled water niether, best ta let tap water sit fer a day an allow the chlorine ta evaporate outa it. Better still, good clean creek water was traditionally used.


I remember my family visiting the moonshiners on Sunday.Many sold corn liquor in Stone Mountin Ga..
NASCAR was a by product of moonshiners.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

*Moonshine and Ethanol Production*

Some More information on Moonshine and where to purchase equipment for Ethanol Production






Copper pot still rainier distillers distiller cheap still essential oils :nuts:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a perty good site to:

www.milehidistilling.com


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know as I'd buy anything from an operation that makes a statement like this:

_Copper is known for its ability to remove sulfides that are produced during the distilling process (one advantage over stainless stills). So to get those benefits with a stainless still, we use a pure copper mesh material to pack the column. Now you have the best of both worlds: benefits from copper but the durability of stainless (and lower cost than copper). And, the copper mesh is easier to take out and clean than trying to clean the inside of a copper still.
As copper is very soft and easy to work with, many people opt to build their own moonshine still using copper. No welding involved, no expensive equipment, and can be made at home. But copper material is very expensive and hard to keep clean. As the copper tarnishes you must clean it with expensive, harsh chemicals._

First he says copper is good, very true. Then that copper needs to be cleaned with harsh chemicals yet they have copper that NEEDS TO BE CLEANED WITH HARSH CHEMICALS, in their still? How is cleaning a wad of copper mesh easier to clean than a nice round container anyway? I say Road Apples. The copper on a properly loved copper pot does not tarnish, it ages. For a brand spankin' new copper pot it will take several batches to age it properly. You DO NOT want the insides all shiny you want it aged. Experience tells us that a spit shined copper pot will result in product coming out with a bluish tint (NOT good). Happens more with fruit mashes due to acidic content. Just clean with a soft sponge and baking soda making sure to just rinse it out NOT shine it. You want the inside to cloud up a bit, not turn blue or dark brown, just not be shiny is all. If it is being stored for any length of time, fill the pot with water and back flush all your tubing leaving them filled with plain spring or well water.

As far as removing sulfides that I don't know about. But a well loved and tended copper pot will return a better product than any stainless operation. That copper somehow adds to the flavor that is for sure. Besides, the glow from a nice copper pot in operation is a wonder to behold.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

If you want to try distilling look for a yeast that is called turbo yeast-dies out at about 22%. Also you must distill once and then take your distilled alcohol and distill it again making sure not to use the first part of the distillate and the end part- there are harmful alcohols in the first part of the distillate that will make you go blind.
there are many books on fine arts of distilling but be aware that it is still quite illegal to distill alcohol for personal consumption in parts of the US.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be a perty good site to:
> 
> www.milehidistilling.com


Hey OldCootHillbilly do those kits come with the girls too!:2thumb:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> A fermentation bucket make the job much easier! Also, if ya can get it, whiskey yeast give yall a higher alcohol content then the bread yeast would.
> 
> Yall don't need distilled water niether, best ta let tap water sit fer a day an allow the chlorine ta evaporate outa it. Better still, good clean creek water was traditionally used.


Are you saying fermentation only and no distilling? If so have any recipes for rum?


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Hey OldCootHillbilly do those kits come with the girls too!:2thumb:


If they do I want a couple of the kits.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

RevWC said:


> Hey OldCootHillbilly do those kits come with the girls too!:2thumb:


Mine didn't, everdently that was a accessorie I done missed!

Rum also be distilled similar ta whiskey. Difference bein it made a molasses instead a corn, run through the still an then add in some sugars an spices ta yer likin.

As fer the mile high still, I gotta say it do a right fine job. I don't clean my copper mesh with any harsh chemicals, I use the leftovers from a batch ta clean the copper with.

An yes ya wanna do some research ifin yer gonna make yer own whiskey, the first a the run be nearer ta paint thinner then anythin else.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Emerald said:


> If you want to try distilling look for a yeast that is called turbo yeast-dies out at about 22%. Also you must distill once and then take your distilled alcohol and distill it again making sure not to use the first part of the distillate and the end part- there are harmful alcohols in the first part of the distillate that will make you go blind.
> there are many books on fine arts of distilling but be aware that it is still quite illegal to distill alcohol for personal consumption in parts of the US.


That be why it called "moonshine" Emerald, was traditionally done at night an still be in certain parts a the country in the back woods near a fine creek!

Folks be tryin ta get it legalized, after all, ya can make yer own wine an beer an it don't make good sense not ta allow folk ta make licker. But, what do our government do that does make good sense.:dunno:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

*Mr. Distiller*



RevWC said:


> Hey OldCootHillbilly do those kits come with the girls too!:2thumb:


I want the Mr. Distiller Kit


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> That be why it called "moonshine" Emerald, was traditionally done at night an still be in certain parts a the country in the back woods near a fine creek!
> 
> Folks be tryin ta get it legalized, after all, ya can make yer own wine an beer an it don't make good sense not ta allow folk ta make licker. But, what do our government do that does make good sense.:dunno:


I wish I could distill-I have made quite a few wines in the past few years and one of them is quite strong-right at 20%... tastes like peachy/honey rocket fuel-gonna have to wait a few years before drinking that puppy! lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald said:


> I wish I could distill-I have made quite a few wines in the past few years and one of them is quite strong-right at 20%... tastes like peachy/honey rocket fuel-gonna have to wait a few years before drinking that puppy! lol


Thanks for the smile ... I have some rocket fuel that also need to mellow.  lol


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Check with the ATF*

You can distill alcohol for your personal consumption. You can not sell it with out a federal tax stamp. There are some requlations regarding how much you can make.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillM said:


> You can distill alcohol for your personal consumption.


When did they change that?!?!? Last I checked, BATF would issue distillers permits for fuel use, but *NOT* for drinking - - even if for personal use. It is still Illegal as far as I know.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Last I checked, a few years ago, it is still (pun intended!) illegal to distill alcohol for personal consumption without a federal permit, and all the BS that goes along with it. It is also illegal to distill alcohol for fuel without a federal permit, and all the BS that goes along with it also. To distill for a vehicle takes more than a pot still, it is a complicated operation to get that pure an alcohol product.

Never used any of the ‘turbo’ yeasts but heard they do flavor the product. So depending on your tastes they may be an option. Baker’s yeast works but will give you flavor also (again depending on if it is to your preference) and lower percentage of alcohol. My preference is a wild strain of yeast I cultivate that came from a batch of strawberry wine. Gives around 20%, depending on the sugar content of the mash, and lends an excellent flavor to the product. You can try finding wild yeasts on grapes, strawberries and such right from the farmers market. Make a batch of wine without washing the fruit and see what happens. If you can stand the time, and the smell, going the sour mash route is a great alternative to adding yeasts and sugar. You will get less final product but with great results by the 3rd or 4th run. It is a little more time consuming and it is more time sensitive. When it’s ready to run you need to run it. When a sugar mash is ready to run you can usually buy a few days by sweetening it up a little. That of course depends on your initial specific gravity meaning if you over sugared it to begin with or not. If so, a little water and more sugar will buy time also.


----------



## petedewd (Jun 23, 2011)

Homebrewing beer is not illegal and a great skill. Essentially like the moonshine mash but no distilling. Requires malted grains, though. A buddy of mine does alot of this and enters competitions. He's teaching me now. You can make pretty good beer at home.


----------

